# boom speaker problem



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Yo, newbie here. I need speakers for my new home theater room (yes I separate room). I was thinking of the Klipsch or the Bose. I need some suggestions for the brand. Also is this I better deal than just buying separate speakers? Here is a link. JBL SCS300.5 8-Piece Home Cinema Speaker Package. Please answer quickly I have a lot more questions.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi ray, and welcome to the Shack.

Well, tell us a little about your goals -- what are you listening habits, how loud do you want it, will you be only movies (or also music)?

What's your budget?

Most people probably aren't going to have anything nice to say about Bose; you should easily be able to get more performance for less money that you'd pay for their products.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Ray and welcome to the Shack!

Klipsch is in a completely different league than Bose and the JBL package you are considering. If you have a dedicated HT room, I'd probably go with something better like the Klipsch. You could step up to the JBL E Series, E90, EC35, E20... or whatever took their place. If you can afford the SVS package, I'd opt for one of those... SBS or SCS with either a PB10-NSD or the PB12-NSD, because the subwoofer is going to be so much better than what you will get in many of these lesser expensive packages.

What are the dimensions of your room? 

Any openings into other rooms that are not being shut off?

What is your budget?


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

blueface said:


> Yo, newbie here. I need speakers for my new home theater room (yes I separate room). I was thinking of the Klipsch or the Bose. I need some suggestions for the brand. Also is this I better deal than just buying separate speakers? Here is a link. JBL SCS300.5 8-Piece Home Cinema Speaker Package. Please answer quickly I have a lot more questions.


Hello,

Please whatever you do don't purchase that system. Of just send me the $700 bucks if you want to throw your money away. 

What is your budget and what requirements (Size of speaker, wall mount, ect.) are a must for your new system. 

And speakers sound so different from one another. Have you auditioned anything yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you Otto and Sonnie for giving me that warm welcome, advice, and for replying quickly. I have a room that only has a door and a window. I will be watching movies, listening to music, and gaming. I don’t know the dimensions but it is in a shape of a trapezoid. I don’t care about money because I am planning to spend 25 grand overall on my new home theater system. I’m spending this much because I don’t want to upgrade for another ten years, so I want the good stuff.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

blueface said:


> I don’t care about money because I am planning to spend 25 grand overall on my new home theater system. I’m spending this much because I don’t want to upgrade for another ten years, so I want the good stuff.


You state your spending 25K on a new home theater system, but your also looking at a $700 speaker system? What are you spending the other 24.3K on? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

i was thinking tv, receiver,wii, games, moives, reavation....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So you haven't even built the room yet? If not, the first thing you should do is go over to Home Theater Design and Construction and figure this out. This will have somewhat of an impact on what else you do and how much else you will have left over for equipment. From the ground up it helps to know how much room you have to work with and it would help to see some design plans, etc.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

blueface said:


> i was thinking tv, receiver,wii, games, moives, reavation....


You need to break up your budget for each item your looking to purchase. 

This isn't written in stone, but a good guide line for your spending. Speakers are the most important in achieving good sound quality. Electronics second. Room acoustics third.

Speakers-50%
Electronics-25%
Acoustics-25%

The only way anyone can help it with accurate numbers. You can put a system together for $1000-an unlimited amount.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It seems that so many people are underselling the importance of good audio these days. I tend to focus on a lot of audio issues on my podcast becasuse we are constantly inundated with advertising for new TVs. Even the people reviewing HDTV tend to talk soley about the Video quality, and never touch on the audio.

Do not underestimate the importance of audio in your setup. Bose does something right in it's acoustimass presentation, which is show a beautiful video with high and low quality sound (well, as High quality as Boise gets anyway). As they say, the pictures show you where you're at, but th audio gives you the feeling of actually being there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

its not that i haven't made the room yet, im just remodeling it


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

blueface said:


> ... Please answer quickly I have a lot more questions.


I think it will be a good idea to post all your questions at the same time .... better if you post what plans you have in mind for your HT :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2007)

If you say so salvasol. I plan to watch movies, TV, games, and music. What service should I get: fios or cable? Which TV and receiver should I get? Should I get blu-ray or HD DVD? Should I get PS3 or XBOX 360? Should I just get the WII? I have already decided on the speakers. I’m gonna get Klipsch speakers, not as a package though. I’m gonna get separate spekers, all from powersellernyc.com, my friend brought a laptop from them and I have a good feeling about them. I'll post more questions if i think of more.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

blueface said:


> ... I plan to watch movies, TV, games, and music. What service should I get: fios or cable? Which TV and receiver should I get? Should I get blu-ray or HD DVD? Should I get PS3 or XBOX 360? Should I just get the WII? I have already decided on the speakers. I’m gonna get Klipsch speakers, not as a package though. I’m gonna get separate spekers, ... I'll post more questions if i think of more.


I'm not an expert ... I'm still learning here :yes::yes::yes: ... but this are my opinions:
*FIOS or Cable *... If I were you, I compare what they offer in the package, I'm sure each one hastheir own advantages and disadvantages; in my case I have Dishnetwork and a separate DSL/Phone.

*TV and Receiver* ... this is a personal decision, there is a lot to choose from (plasma, LCD, projector, DLP, etc.); same with receivers (5.1, 7.1, HDMI conections, etc.) you're only limited by your budget. You have to consider the room size when choosing a TV, there is a recommended viewing distance according to the screen size (example: I have a 67", viewing distance is at least 8' from TV).

*Blue Ray or HD DVD* ... I'm one of those who are waiting for the right moment to get one; I know that you can get one from $250.00 up. I read in some post that PS3 and XBOX 360 can be used as a DVD player; so you can get either one (XBOX - Blue Ray or PS3 - HD) and get a player to complement; in that case you will have the equipment to play Blue Ray and HD.

If you choose speakers not in a package, be sure that they can work together ... I remember somebody mentioned that they need to have the same sensitivity??? ...:huh::huh: (experts, please help!!) .... There is a lot of packages you can get (receiver and speakers) ... you can also check here at the Shack Shopping Mall :spend::spend::spend:

Good Luck ... hopefully I didn't make you :dizzy::dizzy::dizzy:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

thank you for all your help ill post again when the products get to my house


----------

